
The Marketing Stack of a Lazy SaaS Company - PhilipA
https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/saas-marketing-stack/
======
mattmanser
_Retargeting is a technology that uses a piece of code to serve ads to folks
who have not signed up for CB Insights, but have visited our website. If
you’ve heard of browser cookies, but never really knew what they did, this is
it._

Err, no, not really. The cookies from your website are to allow people to
login and follow them over your property.

In order to target someone for 'retargeting ', you employ a third party to spy
on your users and follow them round the web. That's done using third party
cookies. This is precisely why third party cookies should be banned.

So if you've heard of browser cookies, there are two types, the good type,
which help users, and the bad type, which maliciously track users. This is the
bad type.

~~~
bagosm
That's why I have trust issues with marketers. Sometimes they're good at
marketing.

~~~
junto
I've made a conscious decision to deliberately not buy products that are shown
to me as retargeted ads. They really bug me.

------
jsherry
Hi there. I'm Jonathan - co-founder of CB Insights and co-author of this post.

A lot has changed in our stack since we originally published this, but happy
to answer any questions.

Also, we recently raised $10M and are hiring like mad:
[https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs)

~~~
gbrits
> a lot has changed..

Care to give us the lowdown?

~~~
jsherry
In short: Hubspot.

Much of the marketing automation we do now flows through a single system which
tracks user activity end to end with minimal integration work. For example,
this means that if a user signs up to receive a white paper it's much easier
for us to customize the messaging based on their individual history. It can be
done by integrating separate systems together but it gets messy.

I should add that I think we benefited hugely by doing things "the hard way"
to start. By learning each and every digital marketing discipline separately
we were much better equipped to deploy a big box solution like Hubspot in the
end.

I'm more than happy to go deeper on this if you wish. Ping me at jsherry at
cbinsights dot com.

